# Introducing myself



## Motorcycle (Jan 5, 2017)

New to here. Name's Harley, but feel free to call me by chat name. I've dabbled in Martial Arts, but at best consider myself a brawler with a few MA tricks. Very interested in Krav Maga as it seems to suit my mindset. Also joined due to friend's giving me a thought project & want some martial artists' opinions. Will make a separate post on that. Glad to be here & thanks!


----------



## Tames D (Jan 5, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Buka (Jan 6, 2017)

Welcome aboard, bro.


----------



## Dylan9d (Jan 6, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 6, 2017)

Welcome! This is a good place to explore thoughts and principles from various styles. We have no shortage of opinions.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jan 6, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Welcome! This is a good place to explore thoughts and principles from various styles. We have no shortage of opinions.


Opinions are like a-holes everyone's got one...and we have a few of the latter as well..JOKING guys  seriously everyone's awesome here


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 6, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Danny T (Jan 6, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## wingchun100 (Jan 6, 2017)

Glad to have you here.


----------



## Jedmus (Jan 24, 2017)

Welcome to MT Harley!


----------



## ShortBridge (Jan 24, 2017)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Opinions are like a-holes everyone's got one...and we have a few of the latter as well..JOKING guys  seriously everyone's awesome here



You rang?

Say that 3 times in your mirror and I show up in your bathroom. 

Welcome, Harley.


----------



## frank raud (Feb 1, 2017)

Howdy. Pull up a chair, let's talk.


----------

